# CEC questions



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

So as I understand it CEC basically refers to how quickly nutrients or anything else applied to the soil drains beyond where it would benefit the grass in our case. Not sure if that is correct but thats what ive gsthered from what ive read here. Two questions I have from that is does that negate the ability of slow release fertilizers to do their thing? Like if I'm applying Carbonx which is supposed to last like 6 weeks because of its slow release properties does my CEC of 5 change how I view that? And secondly is there any reasonable way to improve that number? Just trying to formulate the best fert plan going forward.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

This is something that will help you understand better.

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/what_is_your_soil_cation_exchange_capacity

As far as your questions go

1. The property of fertilizer does not change because of CEC. The release of nutrients from whatever you put down will remain the same but whatever comes out will drain out faster.

2. The two easiest way to improve CEC is to increase pH if acidic and to increase organic matter.

Easiest way to increase organic matter is to mulch mow and add compost.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

uts said:


> Easiest way to increase organic matter is to mulch mow and add compost.


...and to add; mulching leaves in the fall. Start early and mulch frequently, while soil temp is still warm and microbes are still active, to get them to breakdown as fast as possible. Towards the end of the season, I tend to bag leaves more than mulch them to put in my garden, because they won't breakdown over winter.


----------

